# Simi Valley Area Group rides



## Gnau (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all!
I will be down in Simi Valley on the weekend of July 4th, and I was wondering if there are any group rides to tag along with. I'm looking for something semi-casual, no hammer fest! Is there anything like this that I could join-maybe 2-3hrs long? Thanks in advance!
G


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Go to the San Fernando Valley Bicycle Club website. Maybe they'll have something.

http://sfvbc.org/


----------



## singletrack_mind (Dec 8, 2005)

*Sunday Colavita Ride*

Sunday CA Colavita Club Ride - We meet every Sunday at 7:30 AM on LA & Yosemite(East end of Simi)
www.colavitasocal.com


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

In addition to the Colavita group and San Fernando Valley Bicycle club - check out the following clubs:
Conejo Valley Cyclists - www.cvcbike.org 
and Channel Islands bike club - www.cibike.org...

If the group thing doesn't work out and you're looking for some routes etc. - stop by or give us a call... 
Greg - Simi Cycling Center www.simicyclingcenter.com


----------

